

Our Favourite Drugs (USA, by region) - neilc
http://awesome.goodmagazine.com/transparency/web/0904/trans0409ourfavoritedrugs.html

======
neilc
An important point is that this is not a visualization of drug _use_ ; it's
the result of polling law enforcement officials about the drugs doing the most
damage in each region.

------
mahmud
NB: Only drugs that aren't federally taxed.

